# Shrine Sportsman Calcutta Tournament Matragorda



## Shrine Daddy (Apr 11, 2013)

Come out to one of this years biggest bay fishing Calcutta's. The Calcutta will be in Matagorda May17th at the Fireman's Hall. Also the pots for the winners are huge and the trophies are the best around. Come see us at http://arabiashrinesportsmen.com/fishing-tournament.htm. Check out the trophies on our Facebook page. You will want one. 
*Help a Shriner help a child*


----------



## Shrine Daddy (Apr 11, 2013)

Ive gotten several e-mails about the time the doors will open on 
Friday evening. The doors will open at 5:00p.m. We will have complimentary mixed drinks and beer as well as a fried fish dinner.


----------



## 10gajimmie (Apr 28, 2010)

Can't wait! Free beer and food,I'm in. HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY !!!!!!


----------



## Shrine Daddy (Apr 11, 2013)

*Early Bird*

Get your registration in by May 3rd and enter to win a Yeti cooler with gear inside.. As the previous post stated dont forget to get down Friday night for free food, and beverages to all paid fisherman and ten bucks for non fisherman.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

Where will the weigh-in be held and will anything else be going on saturday?


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

I forgot to ask if there is an early bird entry drawing.


----------



## Shrine Daddy (Apr 11, 2013)

*Weigh in*

Weigh in will be at the Matagorda Harbor on Saturday May 18th. One of our sponsors Harbor America will be cooking up some finger style food while he weigh in is going on. And yes, as mentioned before if you send in your registration by May 3rd you will be entered into a early bird drawing for a Yeti cooler and some gear.


----------



## Shrine Daddy (Apr 11, 2013)

Early bird raffle: Remember that all entries must be in by May 3rd for the early bird raffle. As long as they are stamped by the third we will except them.


----------



## Shrine Daddy (Apr 11, 2013)

Remember you can register for our tournament online at www.shrinesports.com We have had several calls this week about how to sign up. Also check out this years tournament shirt on facebook. Go to the above address and click on the Facebook link.


----------



## Mataytx (May 18, 2013)

*Cluster*

Did anyone attend this event this weekend in Matagorda???


----------



## Mataytx (May 18, 2013)

*I guess no body showed up, it's what I hear.*

.


----------



## Shrine Daddy (Apr 11, 2013)

We had 48 teams show up this year. We would like to thank everyone that came out to support us. We will post all of the winners in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mataytx (May 18, 2013)

How are those results coming?? How did that big Calcutta go?


----------



## Mataytx (May 18, 2013)

.


----------

